# Wisconsin backcountry?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

milwaukeesnow said:


> Hi, I'm new on this forum and for reference am 16 with 8 years of snowboarding under my belt. I do a lot of park riding, but have gotten bored of it. Does anyone know of good spots for backcountry snowboarding in wisconsin, preferably southeastern?


I'm not from the area, but this is how I find possible spots to hike around me. First is learn to read a topographic map. Once you've got that you can locate hills and get an idea of steepness. Once you find decent hills start looking for things that may have cleared out the trees like hydro lines or old logging roads. If you already know where the hills are you could use Google Earth to scope out possible runs.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

You guys need one of these. Just picked up this for Christmas.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Scalpelman said:


> You guys need one of these. Just picked up this for Christmas.


That is super cool. Maybe once the border reopens I can make a trip down. Always wanted to check out the Adirondacks.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I doubt you're going to find much in SE Wisconsin. We don't usually get enough snow. You want to be looking at a place like Mt Bohemia in the UP. It's double suck for back country here because you can't just snowmobile where ever you want, they're really anal about keeping on trail in WI.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

When I lived in milwaukee there were accessible spots around drumlin region out by heartland and oconomowoc, places that when it dumped would be fun for hike ups and slide downs. This was over 20 yrs ago, shit's been developed the last time I drove through.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

SEWiShred said:


> I doubt you're going to find much in SE Wisconsin. We don't usually get enough snow. You want to be looking at a place like Mt Bohemia in the UP. It's double suck for back country here because you can't just snowmobile where ever you want, they're really anal about keeping on trail in WI.


Yeah Mt Bohemia or The Porkies will be your best bet. I believe Mt Bohemia is struggling to open with the lack of snow this year but I think the Porkies is open.


----------



## DownhillKrill (Jan 5, 2021)

Hurricane said:


> Yeah Mt Bohemia or The Porkies will be your best bet. I believe Mt Bohemia is struggling to open with the lack of snow this year but I think the Porkies is open.


Mt. Bohemia season passes were all sold out anyway. The Porkies is the only choice I guess.


----------

